# heating pad



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

ive heard people mention. well sunstar i think mentioning using a heat pad to heat a bunch of small tanks. i want to set up a fre 2.5 gallons to use as 1st stage fry tanks. and the heaters that are accurate and small enough for a 2.5 gal tank are fairly $$$ so this heat pad might be a viable option.. could somone givce me some infor on this? thanks


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You'll want to pick up a dimmer and keep an eye on the temps by using a good thermometer. I -just- got my heating pad from the beanfarm. I wish i knew, we could have gone together.

Its a 6x48 long! Awesome for tanks and jars


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

is it like a medical heat pad? or an actual aquarium thing? could i get a link?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Stay away from human heating pads as they can get a bit funny...

But you can use any reptile heating unit. I personally used this thing.

http://www.beanfarm.com/store/agora.cgi?cart_id=4473797.32201&next=10&exact_match=on&product=Heating

I got the really long one.. :3

Ohhh and they do sell it like this. Flexiwatt. So you can set it up exactly the way you want it

http://www.beanfarm.com/store/agora.cgi?cart_id=4473797.32201&product=Heating&xm=on


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a very tiny reptile heater on the side of claude's tank. it doesn't get to warm as it is exposed to open air. seems to do the trick well enough.


----------

